# photograph a bedroom



## adamdlm (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello i am new to the photo world. i work in a furniture company and we are trying to build a fake bedroom to put product in. my question to you is, is it better to do a 2 wall setup or a 3 wall setup. and are there angles for the wall that work better then others. any input would help a lot thanks for your time


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 19, 2012)

It depends on what you want shown.  All options are variable.  It's what look you're trying to get in a shot.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd suggest looking for photos of what you like, what you are trying to accomplish, and work backward from there.


----------



## andrewkurcan (Oct 16, 2012)

Join two flats for a solid corner, and allow for the 3rd wall to float in and out as needed. The biggest thing to remember is that you will likely want your setup to remain fluid. You can get away with slightly obtuse angles in terms of corners, but as others have said, it all depends on what look you're trying to achieve!


----------



## Mully (Oct 16, 2012)

Having a few "flats" it is easy to build your background..... some will have a window and some plain. You can then construct the room setting how you want.  You can even shop the wall seams as needed.


----------

